
Nabokov Was Right About Butterflies (2011) - misss
https://www.npr.org/2011/01/30/133333682/lolita-author-nabokov-was-right-about-butterflies?t=1574826390118
======
robbiep
Pretty cool - but maybe not hugely surprising because phenotype reflects
genotype (generally) - what’s perhaps more surprising is that the genitalia
differences still existed in Asia to be able to make the comparison?!

------
hownottowrite
Another angle for those of you who have read Stephen J. Gould’s "No Science
Without Fancy, No Art Without Facts: The Lepidoptery of Vladimir Nabokov"

Comparing and contrasting Gould’s thoughts on Nabokov’s role in butterfly
research and the Pierce’s research On Nabokov’s theory:

[https://scienceblogs.com/bioephemera/2011/01/29/nabokov-
was-...](https://scienceblogs.com/bioephemera/2011/01/29/nabokov-was-right-so-
was-gou)

